# 7D Mark II is going to be a full frame camera!!



## rame5hra0 (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.dojoklo.com/Full_Stop/Canon_7D_Mark_II_Experience.htm 
According to this well known website, it is going to be a Full Frame Camera ???. Douglas Kostermann has already written a guide which will be available for 14.99 . Since he is already a known author of similar "experience" books on other Canon-Nikon cameras and all the links on that websites are functioning, is it going to be true? . What do you guys think?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2014)

Codswallop. Hogwash. Etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

Now that my NDA was lifted as of 9/5, I can reveal that the 7D MK II is the long rumored Medium Format camera. I have written a book on it, its already in print and will be released after the announcement.


----------



## tculotta (Sep 7, 2014)

What do I think? The webmaster used the page for the 6D guide as a template for the 7D Mk II. Find and replace worked great to change "6D" to "7D Mk II" but missed that "full frame" reference. If it was full frame then it would be a 5D Mk IV, 6D Mk II or some similar naming convention. My $0.02.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 7, 2014)

rame5hra0 said:


> What do you guys think?



That your post is spam used to generate traffic to the linked website. That is my thought.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

And it will have a great new sensor.. actually a Sony Exmor 42MP with APS-C crop mode for 12 FPS.


----------



## Diko (Sep 7, 2014)

*Welcome 7D M2 - the new FF monster & the 1D Y - the first CANON MF FLAGSHI...*

;D ;D ;D ;D

I dare NOT declare it as impossible... but not quite possible otherwise it would almost cannibalize 1D x class. 

Unless 1D*x* Becomes 1D"*y*" or "*z*" and becomes CANON's first medium format digital SLR. 

Which also is possible anytime soon.... according to my own believes. Anyways, IMO not gonna happen this year or even next.

*CR *so far has guessed or even predicted what would come next. I admit the *Dual AF* was a well hidden secret for just before the *70D *premiere. But still I don't believe that anyone would be able so well to hide for so long such a huge change as a major shift in the DSLR class market shift (leaving 7Dm2 out of the APS-C class). 

So far my own CANON resources have on several occasions declared long before the premiere of 5Dm3 stated that 7D is planned by CANON to be the TOP APS-C DSLR.

Now the DUAL DiGiC processors ONLY confirm that... although the narrow native ISO of 100-12800 of the brand new 7Dm2 in the year where we already there is 400k is somewhat hard to explain.

Who knows. IMO 10 FPS and 12800 in a 2014 model is stupid or simply NOT true.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Welcome 7D M2 - the new FF monster & the 1D Y - the first CANON MF FLAGSHI...*



Diko said:


> So far my own CANON resources have on several occasions declared long before the premiere of 5Dm3 stated that 7D is planned by CANON to be the TOP APS-C DSLR.
> 
> Now the DUAL DiGiC processors ONLY confirm that... although the narrow native ISO of 100-12800 of the brand new 7Dm2 in the year where we already there is 400k is somewhat hard to explain.
> 
> Who knows. IMO 10 FPS and 12800 in a 2014 model is stupid or simply NOT true.



But but.. Canon is market leader they sold more cameras than Nikon and Sony together. 100 Million lenses, Canon cameras don´t need better specs they sell because of the name. 8)


----------



## Joe M (Sep 7, 2014)

rame5hra0 said:


> What do you guys think?


Someone is getting some free exposure with a ridiculous and baseless claim. Other than that, I'm always on the lookout for my "laugh of the day" and this one is in the running for number one. FF indeed! lol


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Welcome 7D M2 - the new FF monster & the 1D Y - the first CANON MF FLAGSHI...*



ULFULFSEN said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > So far my own CANON resources have on several occasions declared long before the premiere of 5Dm3 stated that 7D is planned by CANON to be the TOP APS-C DSLR.
> ...



Actually Canon sells more cameras because of reliability, ease of use, lens selection and customer service (when I called customer service about my lens being sent in for repair, I almost got side tracked talking about photography instead of fixing my lens. That was the first call to any customer service department I've ever enjoyed).

An image sensor with infinite resolution and dynamic range on a clumsy, unreliable body with only two lenses is still going to be passed by for and old sensor on the best camera body in the world with amazing lenses.
Of course the equation we're faced with isn't that simple, but I've said it before and I'll say it again, if Canon never develops another sensor it'll still be a long time before Nikon fixes enough things to have the better system (for me anyway).


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 7, 2014)

Seems plausible since it makes sense for Canon to have commonality so they could choose between the 6D and 70D Sensors.


----------



## Drum (Sep 7, 2014)

might confuse the nikon people after their D750


----------



## RGF (Sep 7, 2014)

ROFLOL

Anything is possible - after all a man walked on the moon (or was all done in Hollywood studio?)

BTW - that is not even a good 4/1 joke. Not at believable.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 7, 2014)

I think the guy just made a "typo" in the header, probably jumped the gun to get some forward advertising out there before anyone else regards an ebook ready to go.

The 7D has been a pretty good seller for Canon, and remains so, not a chance of a snow flake in hell Canon would jeopardise this Market by switching their flagship crop sensor to FF.

The nonsense on the amalgamation of the FF 1Ds line & the 1.3 crop 1DMK IV to the FF 1Dx was a somewhat different story, seems to have worked well for Canon, pity in my view, I like the 1.3 Crop on the 1DMK IV, but it was done to get back to basics, FF + 1.6 Crop.


----------



## Hill Benson (Sep 8, 2014)

Something so sensational could only be Clickbait imo.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah makes no sense, and would be a major disappointment if so.

7D in Canon land = "worse" than 6D. So if it was full frame, that wouldn't make much sense. APS-C, yes.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> rame5hra0 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think?
> ...



I think you are right.


----------

